# Different colors, different temperaments?



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I think the temperments of the litter really depends on the temperments of the parents. I'm pretty sure it's a myth that different colors have different temperments, a poodle is a poodle.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I agree with Fluffyspoos. I read in a thread a time back that the apricots were silly acting. Taffy, my apricot, is not at all silly. She is playful, loves to be near me all the time, and just wants to please. She is more energetic than my blue but definitely not silly. My blue is very laid back; which makes him wonderful for the nursing homes. he is independent but also will try to sit in my lap for loving when he is in the mood for it. I really don't think color is an indicator for temperament. 

We look at the parent's temperaments when considering a puppy. We sit and observe them and interact with them to see what their temperaments are like and then we handle the puppies and observe them to test their temperaments also. Sometimes we will look at a litter three times before deciding on the right puppy for us. _


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

*ROFL, now that explains a lot*



Fluffyspoos said:


> I think the temperments of the litter really depends on the temperments of the parents. I'm pretty sure it's a myth that different colors have different temperments, a poodle is a poodle.


Ahhh, so thats why I have so many crazy poodles grooms... their parents are crazy. Oh wait, I guess you ment the four legged parents not the two legged ones on the other end of the leash. Black is the most popular poodle color here in standards, Apricot followed closely by black, in minis and toys so here they are the craziest by default. At least amongst my clients.

Come to think of it, I actualy don't even have a standard client who ISN'T black now. I used to have a cream but I think something happened to him. Most of the time these days if client see's Jazz or Saleen it's the first time they've ever even seen a Cream or a Silver in person. I had one chocolate and one silver when I worked at a petsomthing few years ago but other than that they've all been black.

Hummm, most of the poodles in this area are comming from a breeder here in the area, so that might just account for the temperment.


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

I think this is a case of stereotyping and generalization based on a few dogs.

Not all blacks are calm, not all reds are hyper. Parentage should be the defining say in temperament, not coat color. I mean, not all blondes are airheads, and not all brunettes are...um, not airheads? LOL, I don't really know a stereotype that goes with brunettes. Anyways, you shouldn't judge a poodle by it's color :wink:


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

You know I have been doing more research into temperaments now that I'm having my own issues and it's plain in black and white. Temperaments are herditary. There's no ifs ands or buts about it. It doesn't necessarily have to be directly from the sire and dam either, it could be from some where down the line. While environment does play some part in the development of the puppy's temperament, it's more genetics than anything else.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Temperament is heriditary.
Colour is also heriditary.

Any one line many have a tendancy towards being hyper nuts, and "wow", that line may also be reds. Or perhaps that line of calm dogs is all blacks and silvers... "gee, that's gotta say something hu..." lol! Sure, it says that both colour and temperament are heriditary. What about that line of calm reds over there, and the nutty blacks over there... heh. I think ya know what I mean anyway. Yes it is heriditary, and that's why many times people link the colour with the temperament, but it's only a stereotype like aki said, and really doesn't mean anything. I mean, we don't listen to the stereotype that our poodles are all frou frou poncy lap dogs do we?


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

Chestnut mares have a reputation of being firery, I certainly rode one of those! As for dogs, I don't believe it.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

on a more serious note I don't think temperment is 100% heriditary though it does play a big role in it. I think a puppy can be predisposed to certain traits but some depends too on enviromental factors which together add up to how a puppy's temperment develops. Who is to say that those shy puppies out of such and such line are shy b/c of the way they are raised. Who can say that the ones born outside in other "kennels" are not shy-ish because of how the dam acts? I think puppies do pick up on things by observation as do adult dogs. There is a therory out there with some behaviorist that all behavior is learned, the first bark just happens but every bark after that is a learned behavior based on the first time. A puppies temperment is the base of it's future behaviors so how can one be 100% sure that the tendancy towards certain temperment traits is not also to a slight degree learned?

I think it's such an interesting topic to me, I could sit here and read about stuff like this all night (except I have to get up and judge 4-H exibits in the morning lol)

All that said I do think stupidity gets passed down... we "borrowed" a stud dog from Scotland for a year and every single one of the puppies he sired, I think there are five litter total - we stored him before he left, here in the states is and sorry there is no way to sugar coat it amazingly dumb in that goofy I ment to do that sort of way. They are also get on your nerves sweet. When a fellow breeder was told my another breeder that Gable pups were just well different temperment wise she couldn't beleive it and pested my mother and I for months to explain. At that point we'd only had the one litter out of him and there were two others on the ground from people who had used him. I was at a loss as how to explain it so she could understand. The puppies, every last one of them, is that wiggly and happy and in your lap 24/7 but can't figure out how to jump up on the couch like the other FIVE dogs in the hosuehold. I used to joke that with the bloodline we were working with in tibz that intelligence skipped a generation. The father of our foundation stud super smart, Ike our first boy - not so much, Howie his son Super smart, Howie puppies Not so much, (with the exception maybe of Mr. Wonderful? Jury is still out on him). We did a line breeding several years ago for a specific purpose and used one "not so much" generation bred back to another "not so much" We got Super Puppy, scary smart. Thankgod there was only one in the litter.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> on a more serious note I don't think temperment is 100% heriditary though it does play a big role in it. I think a puppy can be predisposed to certain traits but some depends too on enviromental factors which together add up to how a puppy's temperment develops. Who is to say that those shy puppies out of such and such line are shy b/c of the way they are raised. Who can say that the ones born outside in other "kennels" are not shy-ish because of how the dam acts? I think puppies do pick up on things by observation as do adult dogs. There is a therory out there with some behaviorist that all behavior is learned, the first bark just happens but every bark after that is a learned behavior based on the first time. A puppies temperment is the base of it's future behaviors so how can one be 100% sure that the tendancy towards certain temperment traits is not also to a slight degree learned?
> 
> I think it's such an interesting topic to me, I could sit here and read about stuff like this all night (except I have to get up and judge 4-H exibits in the morning lol)
> 
> All that said I do think stupidity gets passed down... we "borrowed" a stud dog from Scotland for a year and every single one of the puppies he sired, I think there are five litter total - we stored him before he left, here in the states is and sorry there is no way to sugar coat it amazingly dumb in that goofy I ment to do that sort of way. They are also get on your nerves sweet. When a fellow breeder was told my another breeder that Gable pups were just well different temperment wise she couldn't beleive it and pested my mother and I for months to explain. At that point we'd only had the one litter out of him and there were two others on the ground from people who had used him. I was at a loss as how to explain it so she could understand. The puppies, every last one of them, is that wiggly and happy and in your lap 24/7 but can't figure out how to jump up on the couch like the other FIVE dogs in the hosuehold. I used to joke that with the bloodline we were working with in tibz that intelligence skipped a generation. The father of our foundation stud super smart, Ike our first boy - not so much, Howie his son Super smart, Howie puppies Not so much, (with the exception maybe of Mr. Wonderful? Jury is still out on him). We did a line breeding several years ago for a specific purpose and used one "not so much" generation bred back to another "not so much" We got Super Puppy, scary smart. Thankgod there was only one in the litter.


I agree, it is mostly heriditary, but also a lot how they are raised and socialized young. I was worried about the genes when I got my puppy, Cozi. The breeder was very honest when I asked over the phone about the parents and she said that the mother is very wary of strangers and shy, but that it was because the breeders' father was sick right when she was supposed to be socializing her as a young puppy, and therefore, she hadn't even met people until 6 months old or so. 

I was very wary at first but decided to check out the litter anyways, and I'm glad I did. all 4 pups were absolutely the most outgoing, in your face puppies I've ever met. AND her story, about the mother, seemed legit. While she was not overly friendly to myself and my husband,s he was not at all mean and she was soooo lovey to the breeder, herself. 

The sister of the mother was the typical happy, outgoing poodle as well, greeting us excitedly, as was the father. 

We decided to get Cozi and she has been the most outgoing puppy, loving everyone, and she even has a little puppy fit if she sees someone and isn't able to say hello...sits nicely and the little tail goes crazy hoping the person will come over lol....


Overall, I was definitely scared of the heriditary shyness, but either it was just the mother's socialization issues and they didn't get passed down, or our pup takes after her father entirely. 

Either way, we are very happy with her!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

It is possible that the litter had good lines behind it and the mother's shyness didn't get passed down to this particular litter of puppies?

As far as learned behavior, on the barking, what if the mother dies during the delievery of the puppies? There are no other dogs to care for the litter and they are bottle fed and handled by humans their entire life. There is no female dog to teach them how to be a dog. Isn't something like just innate? They have instincts for a reason correct? Some breeds instinctually know how to retrieve whereas others instinctually know how to race. These things are not taught by the dam of the litter so why would shyness or a predisposition to aggression be taught?

I'm too am very interested in this form of genetics.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

That is definitely possible as well. I agree, the genetic theories are very interesting.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Temperament traits are inherited and can be SOMEWHAT modified by the environment. BUT, you can never make a shy dog become completely outgoing or dominant completely submissive. With hard work and training , those dogs can learn how to control their behavior and become "good citizens" but a careful eye should always be on them and proper corrections done in a timely manner. 

It is very important to meet both parents before taking a puppy home, and also do simple temperament assessment of the puppy you intend to buy. Spend at least an hour or 2 just watching puppies play and interact between themselves and with the Mom and also you - unless breeder had puppies already assessed by a professional OR gives you detailed input about each puppy temperament . If he/she says that all are "special" in her eyes and does not "label" any as very active or on the "reserved" side- LOL, you better do the work yourself .

Regardless of parent's temperament , one will always find an array of temperaments in each litter !!!! BUT, if both parents are balanced and sweet, the chance of finding a REAL extreme in either spectrum is rare.


----------

